# How many sailors all around the world?



## Irbiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all!

I am currently doing a small research job regarding sailing industry. I am looking for basic stats about how many people sail in the world(recreational, racing etc).

For example, for UK I found this brilliant report http://www.britishmarine.co.uk/upload_pub/WatersportsandLeisureOmnibusreport2010.pdf

My personal approximation is about 10M+ people all around the world.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

All right, guys and gals, count off:

_*ONE*_​


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

*TWO*​
Been working on the Oceans all my adult life. You may want to separate the catagories between Amatur and Professional. And those two can be broken down further. For in Professional you have: Ocean, Inland, Lakes, for areas. Then Freighters, tankers, Cruise ships, Oil field, Tugs, Fishing, Military, and so forth. And some of those have separate catagories also.
The Amaturs have about a dozen or so separate catagories also. 
So have fun figuring out where to place us. 
Me? Professional... And have sailed on just about everything... Had a wide and varied Sea going career and now an Instructor for those who want their Professional USCG Licenses.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Irbiz said:


> How many sailors *all around the world*?
> 
> I am currently doing a small research job regarding sailing industry. I am looking for basic stats about how many people *sail in the world*(recreational, racing etc).
> 
> .


I guess you havent asked how many sailors sail around the world... vis a vie circumnavigating... Thats fun!  Not so many, but lots when you're out there  Nice people too 

In the world.... as in how many sail regularly. Too many to get to know.

Three​


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I would think you could obtain this information from various registration agencies, but you may have to pay a fee if you want detailed information on the registered owners. Some state agencies actually sell these lists, charging a fee for each name in a specific category.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

You might also be able to get some stats (for the US) from BoatUS.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Four


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

FIVE ! really, how would you be able to count all ?


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

SIX
SEVEN
EIGHT
NINE​
That's one for me, and one each for my wife and kids. Do not forget that boats registered to sailors is going to not be a direct correlation.

From the way the question was worded, it looks like you are looking for people who sail sail boats, rather then just sailors? IE a guy on an aircraft carrier is a sailor, but not a sail boat sailor....

How often do you need to sail to be counted. Once a year on a friends boat? 6 times a year? That one summer in college with your buddies on a lake?

More clarification is needed, but then we still won't be able to help you out much!


----------



## Irbiz (Jan 23, 2010)

IslanderGuy said:


> SIX
> SEVEN
> EIGHT
> NINE​
> ...


1) Talking about 'sail' I mean people who use sailboats =).

2) Of cause nobody can tell this amount very presize. However, I think it is possible to make rough calculations. That what I'm looking for. For example, I know that in my local area 500 sailboats and 3000 active sailors. The ratio is 6 salors per boat. That means, that if in other area 50 000 sailboats, there would we approximately 300 000 sailor.

Something like that....


----------

